# The deer Hunt this year is a TWO day hunt?



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If we hunt one of the three day areas, the youth don't get to do the extension like in the 5 day hunt areas. If a person tends to believe a God that told Moses to "keep the Sabbath day holy" then that makes it a TWO day hunt. I am going to have to be good to get two kids their Deer in that much time!..............The Race is On! :roll: :mrgreen:  :lol: (so many emotions)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well if you want to get all religious about it... if you belong to the predominant religion of the area, you really shouldn't be hunting *at all*. That's what some of the prophets and church leaders said anyway.



President Spencer W. Kimball said:


> Now, I also would like to add some of my feelings concerning the unnecessary shedding of blood and destruction of life. I think that every soul should be impressed by the sentiments that have been expressed here by the prophets. And not less with reference to the killing of innocent birds is the wildlife of our country that live upon the vermin that are indeed enemies to the farmer and to mankind. *It is not only wicked to destroy them, it is a shame, in my opinion. I think that this principle should extend not only to the bird life but to the life of all animals*" (President Spencer W. Kimball, Fundamental Principles to Ponder and Live, Ensign (CR), November 1978, p.43).





George Q. Cannon said:


> "We should by every means in our power impress upon the rising generation the value of life and how dreadful a sin it is to take life. The lives of animals even should be held far more sacred than they are. Young people should be taught to be very merciful to the brute creation and not to take life wantonly or for sport. *The practice of hunting and killing game merely for sport should be frowned upon and not encouraged among us.* God has created the fowls and the beasts for man's convenience and comfort and for his consumption at proper times and under proper circumstances; but he does not justify men in wantonly killing those creatures which He has made and with which He has supplied the earth" (George Q. Cannon, Gospel Truth: Discourses and Writings of President George Q. Cannon, selected, arranged, and edited by Jerreld L. Newquist, p.24).





President Joseph Fielding Smith said:


> I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men-and they still exist among us-who enjoy what is, to them, the "sport" of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on" (Joseph Fielding Smith, Answers to Gospel Questions, vol 4, p.45).


So stay home in solemn prayer and leave the poor critters for the rest of us hell bound heathens to slaughter

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If they stay home the machines west of here will be empty because the wifes will have to stay home. J/k.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha. The Thunder Down Under wont make enough $$$ to get back home.


-DallanC


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Well if you want to get all religious about it... if you belong to the predominant religion of the area, you really shouldn't be hunting *at all*. That's what some of the prophets and church leaders said anyway.
> 
> What a joke. My brother-in-law and his family have hunted with the current prophet on several occasions. The two day hunt is gonna be tricky. Good luck fillin your tags.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw nothing in their statements saying they were opposed to hunting. They were opposed to "sport" hunting which I think they mean indescriminate/wanton killing without a need. I know I have seen and, unfortunately, been with some who blast at everything and take nothing. I'm choosy now who I go hunting with.
I have to agree with most of what they said, now saying that, as a young whippersnapper, when I got my first BB Gun I did a lot of damage to the local songbird/amphibian/rodent populations. I think that taught me alot about life and its sacredness. There is an excellent story from Aldo Leopold called "Thinking Like a Mountain" that kind of deals with this subject. I believe most hunters experience the thrill of the chase and taking of their quarry, and IMHO have a deep respect for their quarry and the life they just took. Their are a few hunters that don't seem to have any conscience, and such a disregard for life that they give the rest of us a bad rep.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

duct tape said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you want to get all religious about it... if you belong to the predominant religion of the area, you really shouldn't be hunting *at all*. That's what some of the prophets and church leaders said anyway.
> ...


So....You are telling me that the spokesman for God is not only a fisher of men, but a hunter of beasts? Good for Tommy! Me likes it......Big


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Well if you want to get all religious about it... if you belong to the predominant religion of the area, you really shouldn't be hunting *at all*. That's what some of the prophets and church leaders said anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





President Joseph Fielding Smith said:


> I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men-and they still exist among us-who enjoy what is, to them, the "sport" of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on" (Joseph Fielding Smith, Answers to Gospel Questions, vol 4, p.45).


So stay home in solemn prayer and leave the poor critters for the rest of us hell bound heathens to slaughter

-DallanC[/quote:2v399r1q]

However, Lest we forget, there is one acception.......The Prophet Nephi sanctioned that one could be in the good graces of God if one practiced the harvesting of beasts of the field with a steel Bow and arrows..... Oh but never on Sunday or was that Saturday back then...Big


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just enjoy the fact that the woods and the stores are empty on Sunday and view that as a benefit of living here?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> If we hunt one of the three day areas, the youth don't get to do the extension like in the 5 day hunt areas. If a person tends to believe a God that told Moses to "keep the Sabbath day holy" then that makes it a TWO day hunt. I am going to have to be good to get two kids their Deer in that much time!..............The Race is On! :roll: :mrgreen:  :lol: (so many emotions)


That is why I made the outdoors my church a long time ago!!! After I read that God will not reside in a house built by man's hand I figured the outdoors where the closest place I'd get while here on earth!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

duct tape said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you want to get all religious about it... if you belong to the predominant religion of the area, you really shouldn't be hunting *at all*. That's what some of the prophets and church leaders said anyway.
> ...


Yeah I think if the church felt that way I wouldn't be struggling to find a place without 5 thousand hunters!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Do we really want to go here? OK, here's a talk from the CURRENT PROPHET, President Thomas S. Monson. He shared it in the October 1998 session of LDS General Conference:



> Years ago when our youngest son, Clark, was attending a religion class at Brigham Young University, the instructor, during a lecture, asked him, 'Clark, what is an example of life with your father that you best remember?'
> 
> "The instructor later wrote to me and told me of the reply which Clark had given to the class. Said Clark: 'When I was a deacon in the Aaronic Priesthood, my father and I went pheasant hunting near Malad, Idaho. The day was Monday - the last day of the pheasant-hunting season. We walked through numerous fields in search of pheasants but saw only a few, and those we missed.
> 
> ...


President Monson was an avid upland game and waterfowl hunter. He's also a Jazz fan. I saw him at the game on Thursday. The official stance of the church is that hunting is OK. Use the meat; don't just be a killer.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! This wasn't a "Hunt on Sunday" thread, or a "Is hunting OK by a religeous standpoint" thread. It was a "I get two days to kill two bucks with my teenagers" thread.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I got that Scott. Some people jump on any reason to voice their displeasure with the churches teachings. I hope you are able to get your kids on some deer. I can't wait to see the videos. For what it is worth I don't go to the church but I sure respect those that live by their religious convictions and beliefs.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Wow! This wasn't a "Hunt on Sunday" thread, or a "Is hunting OK by a religeous standpoint" thread. It was a "I get two days to kill two bucks with my teenagers" thread.


Sometimes a thread gets grabbed by the throat and dragged off into the weeds. This here's one of them. I wish you luck Scott and I respect you for keeping with what you believe.

Back to the subject, that does suck about the two-day hunt. The cost to hunt a week is about the same as a two day hunt. Plus sometimes it takes a couple days to find the deer. If your past hunting success is indicative of this hunt I have this feeling you and your boys will do well. Still sucks though. Chuck.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

...... 22 always has to stir the pot..... o-||


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> I saw nothing in their statements saying they were opposed to hunting. They were opposed to "sport" hunting which I think they mean indescriminate/wanton killing *without a need*. I know I have seen and, unfortunately, been with some who blast at everything and take nothing. I'm choosy now who I go hunting with.
> I have to agree with most of what they said, now saying that, as a young whippersnapper, when I got my first BB Gun I did a lot of damage to the local songbird/amphibian/rodent populations. I think that taught me alot about life and its sacredness. There is an excellent story from Aldo Leopold called "Thinking Like a Mountain" that kind of deals with this subject. I believe most hunters experience the thrill of the chase and taking of their quarry, and IMHO have a deep respect for their quarry and the life they just took. Their are a few hunters that don't seem to have any conscience, and such a disregard for life that they give the rest of us a bad rep.


This being said, we are all sport hunters. I seriously doubt any of us need the meat, it would be a lot cheaper to buy some beef.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm kinda pumped,,This will be my 12 year olds first deer hunt and the first
time Ive picked up a rifle since 1997 for a general season hunt.........

I love the fact he gets two full weekends and their now talking about snow
flying maybe as soon as this Saturday!!!

I'm thinking the 29th ,30th and 31rst could be some of the best general deer
hunting in years for youth hunters......I'll be out there Sunday, maybe both of them!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am with Hoghunter...God doesn't live in a effing building...he lives inside of you. God is where you want him to be. Religions are corrupt, wildlife is not. I choose to go the non-corrupt route.

As for the original purpose of this post...You get to deer hunt ONE Sunday out of the year. I think your local bishop or priest will forgive you for missing one day at church...But be sure you pay your tithing...or your HIND QUARTERS will be in a sling...So enjoy all THREE days in the field. Unless of course you happen to be on the same mountain as me...then go ahead and take the day off from hunting.

If you can't tell, I am not a religious fella in any way, shape, or form...For those of you who are, good on ya. I'm not here to judge you, so don't judge me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....hate to change the subject, but two days is just too short for a deer hunt. 

just saying


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Wow! This wasn't a "Hunt on Sunday" thread, or a "Is hunting OK by a religeous standpoint" thread. It was a "I get two days to kill two bucks with my teenagers" thread.


Um...yeah it was. The hunt starts on a SATURDAY and ends on MONDAY...that is THREE DAYS! Therefore, the original post is stating that he won't be hunting on sunday.

As for the other part...Who cares if your religion says it's okay. Unless you're muslim or some other whack job religion NOT predominant in the USA, I think you're okay to hunt.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! This wasn't a "Hunt on Sunday" thread, or a "Is hunting OK by a religeous standpoint" thread. It was a "I get two days to kill two bucks with my teenagers" thread.
> ...


Some people take the commandment to keep the sabbath day holy very serious.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


And I appreciate them, it allows us heathens more country to ourselves on Sundays! :mrgreen: :lol: Best of luck .22, may you fill both tags and eateath the deereth. 8) :lol:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


I agree but I guess it comes down to ones opinion of what "Holy" is. I for one find the outdoors far more spiritual then the confines of any four walls regardless of who is inside speaking.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever your religious conviction, I am completely oppossed to the 3-day hunt. I'm oppossed to the 5 day hunt. Heck, I'm oppossed to a 7 day hunt. And my reasoning is simply one of safety. With more and more areas going LE, the general hunters are more and more concentrated by area. And when you concentrate them by time - only one weekend - it creates an unsafe hunting situation and is wholly irresponsible by DWR to go there. If they want to limit harvest, then limit tags. But quit putting all the hunters in the same location on the same day. And this is THE PRIMARY reason I have quit hunting in Utah all together. It is NOT a quality hunt. It is not a good experience to have everyone there the same day. It is not safe, and it is not worth the 75 pounds of venison I might get, if everyone else doesn't shoot the heck out of the deer, and then fight wtih me over who REALLY killed it. If I want that experience, I'll go Christmas shopping with my wife the morning after Thanksgiving. 

Until then, I'll continue to hunt deer during Montana's six week season where the only other hunters I see will be the guys I am hunting with. Screw Utah's 3/5/7 day hunt.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > duckhunter1096 said:
> ...


After I shoot a deer on Sunday it is definately "HOLY" - It got a big'ol hole right through him. In all seriousness believe what you will and I respect that. If you want to get into a debate about it I guarantee you will lose. Religious debates are never won by anyone.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Madhunter beat me to it....

I prefer to make the DEER holy...with my .270...I could care less if the day is holy.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Well if you want to get all religious about it... if you belong to the predominant religion of the area, you really shouldn't be hunting *at all*. That's what some of the prophets and church leaders said anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





President Joseph Fielding Smith said:


> I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men-and they still exist among us-who enjoy what is, to them, the "sport" of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on" (Joseph Fielding Smith, Answers to Gospel Questions, vol 4, p.45).


So stay home in solemn prayer and leave the poor critters for the rest of us hell bound heathens to slaughter

-DallanC[/quote:30bqzzuv]

HOLY CRAP!!! 
Man you must alot of time on your hands. You should write a book called "Why Mormons shouldn't hunt". I totally agree with the above quotes, but I think you are interpreting them wrong. I think hunting is fine as long as nature and the animals are respected and the meat is harvested. Otherwise you are just killing.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

North Slope is right............I LOVE stirring the pot......usually, but this is not one of those times. I was simply stating what Gary Fish covered in a few more words. You guys who feel guilty have kept me entertained all morning. I chuckle everytime that I read through these posts. 
I was just delacately stating that I don't hunt on Sunday and thus only get TWO days to hunt. If I did hunt on Sunday I would still be complaining a bit and say, "I only get THREE days to hunt". 
Keep your misinterpratations coming. They are hillarious!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Everyone loses in a religious debate... that couldn't be more true. The only solution to the short hunt is to hunt with a bow instead.  I find it more enjoyable in nearly every way.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Speaking of misinterpretations,,,,,The KSL weather report just changed the weekend
outlook, claiming warmer and dryer for the deer opener now...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HJB said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> Man you must alot of time on your hands. You should write a book called "Why Mormons shouldn't hunt".


Not really... it took all of 2 minutes to find and post those quotes. And yes I know Monson hunts... I've been out on west side of Utah lake when they shut down the entire church farm to access while he was goose hunting there.

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Speaking of misinterpretations,,,,,The KSL weather report just changed the weekend
> outlook, claiming warmer and dryer for the deer opener now...


Well time to go out in the front yard in my underwear and do my snow dance!!! :lol:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just curious but why don't you move to a 5 day area after the 3 day area closes if you haven't tagged out? Just a thought.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Just curious but why don't you move to a 5 day area after the 3 day area closes if you haven't tagged out? Just a thought.


Because the Private Property that I have permission on is not in a 5 day unit. 
I might have to go to plan B however but I have done plan B before and hunting rifle with the general public is what has made me LOVE bowhunting. I don't want to do that to my kids. :mrgreen:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

As a dirty philistine I say do what you want, you're going to anyway. 

There are a ton of biblical references in favor of meat, hunting, and killing of animals. I think that God (with good reason) frowns upon the wasting of his animals. I think that God created ducks because at some point fathers and sons would share uninterupted time in a duck blind away from the influences of the world. Likewise for trout, deer, elk, etc., etc. Time spent fishing and hunting with your kids beats the hello out of any family counseling session. You can't truly get close to nature without getting closer to its creator. Animals were created for the use and benefit of man (that's pretty much what God told Noah, as I understand it).


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Some people take the commandment to keep the sabbath day holy very serious.


In the olden days it was a capital offense.

Its too bad we can't just read the intent of the post (as was pointed out by the Montana Hunter) and instead take what we want out of it. If I had only read the responses I would have guessed the original post was "I don't hunt on Sundays and shame on any of you that do. Hope you enjoy burning in hell." I think one of the wisest things said in the post was that no one wins a religious debate. To many times they debate why the other side is wrong, which just makes both parties upset. A smart man once said to teach people correct principle's and let them govern themselves.

I wonder if the same people that got all bent out of shape would have criticized a man's profession or employer if they had stated "This sucks, it is only a one day hunt, since I can't get Sunday and Monday off of work...."


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So, would you mind creating another thread defining "correct principles"? -O|o- After all, it was spoken by a "smart man". :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

"Correct Principles" would be a dangerous topic. Even if we were to exclude any religious items, and purely base the discussion on say what is an ethical shot distance, there may be more uproar that ones approach to a particular religious belief. 

For purposes of this thread the assumed correct principle could be the phrase keep the Sabbath Day holy, regardless of whether that is Saturday, Sunday or whenever. The governing aspect would be the definition of what does that entail? At home in the worship service of one's choice? In the midst of God's creation but 'resting' from the act of Hunting/Fishing? Spending time with ones family/friends creating/strengthening relationships that make both sides better? I am very firm in which of the above fits my interpretation of adhering to the topic at hand, but I won't think any less of anybody that holds firm to their interpretation.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So 'correct' is dependent on interpretation of superstition? -O|o-


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> So 'correct' is dependent on interpretation of superstition? -O|o-


DUDE! you're going to need a bigger pot and a bigger paddle!

I'm gona sit back and watch..... o-||


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

although you are obviously playing devil's advocate and just adding fuel to the fire...I think the explanation that holds the most validity here is something along the lines of your favorite Damon Stone quote, Tye...


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

bugchuker said:


> This being said, we are all sport hunters. I seriously doubt any of us need the meat, it would be a lot cheaper to buy some beef.


Wrong, my family lives off of elk and deer.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

duckhunter1096 said:


> As for the original purpose of this post...You get to deer hunt ONE Sunday out of the year. I think your local bishop or priest will forgive you for missing one day at church...But be sure you pay your tithing...or your HIND QUARTERS will be in a sling...So enjoy all THREE days in the field.


It has absolutely nothing to do with one's bishop or priest. If it does, your are worshiping for the wrong reasons.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the original purpose of this post...You get to deer hunt ONE Sunday out of the year. I think your local bishop or priest will forgive you for missing one day at church...But be sure you pay your tithing...or your HIND QUARTERS will be in a sling...So enjoy all THREE days in the field.
> ...


I think the correct statement is that it SHOULD have nothing to do with the bishop. However most of us know very well that the majority of it has to do with what everyone will think and say. When I first moved to Utah a bishop told me that non mormons should always take 2 mormons hunting/fishing. If you take only 1 he will drink all the beer and smoke all the cigarettes. I have still not proven or disproved that.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> > duckhunter1096 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

elk22hunter said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious but why don't you move to a 5 day area after the 3 day area closes if you haven't tagged out? Just a thought.
> ...


I hear ya...it was just a thought to get a little more time in the field. I'd rather take my kids out on public ground for two days than go home and not give them the experience at all. Besides see how public land rifle hunts are may help teach a few lessons....like why dad archery hunts.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

A nice natural transition into archery. Post the pictures when your kids kill.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> Wow! This wasn't a "Hunt on Sunday" thread, or a "Is hunting OK by a religeous standpoint" thread. It was a "I get two days to kill two bucks with my teenagers" thread.


Well, if you are anything like me you are going to need God to get that task done!!!LOL


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


I think if Jesus worked on Sunday I'm ok to spend some quite time in God's country.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > This being said, we are all sport hunters. I seriously doubt any of us need the meat, it would be a lot cheaper to buy some beef.
> ...


Same here!! Last I checked wholesale beef was 2.25 a pound. That means that 100 lbs of venison would be 225 bucks, so far I've spent about 50 bucks on my deer prep.
Elk is even a better deal. 
Ducks is a total meat fest when you start shooting coots!!

Only meat I buy is pork for my beans!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the bottom line is the guys that don't observe the sabath think it is stupid not to hunt on Sunday. So it comes out in the posts.
Either way I think the 3 day hunt is a joke!! I'm going to make sure I put in for a bow tag next year! I'd already have a deer in the freezer if I would have gotten a tag!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Only spent $50 on deer prep? You must be better than I am then. It takes that much to gas my explorer to go hunting. And I'm in a couple of bills in ammo each year to stay proficient on my shooting skills. What do tags cost? Hunting clothing? Day off work to go? All the other gear I have for hunting that gets no use the rest of the year? If you own a wheeler? Sure, by the time my butcher knife hits the deer and it gets packaged, I'm only in $20 for butcher paper and tape. But I spend FAR more than that to get the deer ready to butcher. It is there where my wife and I made a pact - She won't count the cost per pound on my venison, and I won't count it for her home grown vegetables. Because the very real answer to either question is out of whack if we are honest with ourselves.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> although you are obviously playing devil's advocate and just adding fuel to the fire...I think the explanation that holds the most validity here is something along the lines of your favorite Damon Stone quote, Tye...


I knew you'd understand! It's not actually Damon's quote, but he needed the ego boost.

:mrgreen:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't say that i have never hunted on Sunday in fact Sunday was just another day for much of my life growing up. As i have gotten a little more seasoned or should I say old, I have found that after walking my assets off on the opener a day of rest is truly a blessing from god and a good excuse to stay in bed and worship from a different perspective. Now I find that Sunday, although while I may not be in church, is a little more spiritual for me and I have gained a fuller understanding that only comes from obedience and faith. I am not here to denied anyone the right to hunt on Sunday even though in Alberta Sunday hunting is against the law or it was the last time I hunted up there, I believe that it is best left up to a person’s own dictates and should not be legislated.....Big


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.........but...........back to the original topic, Why cant the kids keep hunting in the 3 day units?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a good question, Unfortunately, I think there are a lot of people who have issue with youth getting _more_ than the rest. Something I do not understand. I think it would be great to let youth, say under 16, hunt for a longer period. Except for Sundays, of course.......


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me ask another good question? Why can't kids under sixteen draw a general deer tag? My nephew took two years to draw his first deer general tag at age sixteen. My 13 year old son did not draw this year his first year applying, but I, his father did and you can **** sure bet that there are others out there. I would much rather my son have my permit and I would gladly sign it over if the DWR would sanction it, but of course they would rather make felons out of dads that are trying to carry on the sport.....Big :evil:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well you get twice as much time as me. I'm only going to hunt Saturday. The whole point of having a 3 day season on these units is to try and discourage people from hunting them and for them to go somewhere else.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

long term buck management


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Only spent $50 on deer prep? You must be better than I am then. It takes that much to gas my explorer to go hunting. And I'm in a couple of bills in ammo each year to stay proficient on my shooting skills. What do tags cost? Hunting clothing? Day off work to go? All the other gear I have for hunting that gets no use the rest of the year? If you own a wheeler? Sure, by the time my butcher knife hits the deer and it gets packaged, I'm only in $20 for butcher paper and tape. But I spend FAR more than that to get the deer ready to butcher. It is there where my wife and I made a pact - She won't count the cost per pound on my venison, and I won't count it for her home grown vegetables. Because the very real answer to either question is out of whack if we are honest with ourselves.


My point exactly


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

While I see the logic of the "cost " of venison, I look at things differently. I value the fringe benefits of hunting much more than the boom flop and the bag of jerky. Here are the reasons I hunt:

-Opportunity to spend quality time in the field with friends and my kids.
-Reason to own and stay proficient with firearms.
-Something to think about during the hard times at work/home to help me get through.
-Reason to stay physically fit .
-Reason to own top notch outdoor/survival gear and be able to use it to live.
-To have the ability to use my skills to feed my family without a trip to wal mart.
-To witness the natural world and understand it in a way that very few do.

So I guess the way I see it, I have already recieved full value for my money before I even head out on opening day and even if I come home empty handed I have still gotten just as good a deal as the golfer, recreational boater, dirt bike rider, model airplane flyer, or any other recreationalist who brings home no prize other than peace of mind at the end of the day. The venison to me is not as valuable as it is priceless.---------SS


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bam!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well the Weather forecast changed again. Rain and snow sat, and Sunday. Big storm coming in on Sunday night into Monday, dropping snow levels down to 6000'

And I agree with Elkhunter22. I don't think anyone that is a church goer should hunt on Sunday. In fact, it's probably best if you take Saturday off too, it's probably best that you don't archery hunt either.  Jahan, I think you may want to start going to church as well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Well the Weather forecast changed again. Rain and snow sat, and Sunday. Big storm coming in on Sunday night into Monday, dropping snow levels down to 6000'
> 
> And I agree with Elkhunter22. I don't think anyone that is a church goer should hunt on Sunday. In fact, it's probably best if you take Saturday off too, it's probably best that you don't archery hunt either.  *Jahan, I think you may want to start going to church as well.*


I hear it is a great place to pick up chicks! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> While I see the logic of the "cost " of venison, I look at things differently. I value the fringe benefits of hunting much more than the boom flop and the bag of jerky. Here are the reasons I hunt:
> 
> -Opportunity to spend quality time in the field with friends and my kids.
> -Reason to own and stay proficient with firearms.
> ...


I think that just about sums it up! Nicely put.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> While I see the logic of the "cost " of venison, I look at things differently. I value the fringe benefits of hunting much more than the boom flop and the bag of jerky. Here are the reasons I hunt:
> 
> -Opportunity to spend quality time in the field with friends and my kids.
> -Reason to own and stay proficient with firearms.
> ...


Amen


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I absolutely agree with what Springville Shooter said - the value of hunting is in the experience and all that. So when hunters say they do it to provide food for the family, well, the reality of hunting as an economically advantageous way of feeding the family went away a couple of decades ago.

And back to the topic - this 3-day hunt is a total joke, and for me, prohibits everything you outlined, whether I hunt on Sunday or not.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I absolutely agree with what Springville Shooter said - the value of hunting is in the experience and all that. So when hunters say they do it to provide food for the family, well, the reality of hunting as an economically advantageous way of feeding the family went away a couple of decades ago.


I absolutely disagree with this. People are comparing the price of burger to the steaks off a deer. Outdoor life a few years back did an article and said an average deer has $1200 worth of steaks on it. To compare 2lbs of fresh tenderloin to 2lbs of burger is flawed.

This year it cost me less than $20 for my deer (minus tag), including gas. I already had all of the equiptment from years prior.

Also dont discount how much healther wild game is than store bought meat. I grew up on a small farm and if a cow got sick we gave her meds... if she didnt get better we gave her more. If she looked like she still wasnt going to live, off to the slaughterhouse she went. They never asked if she had meds in her system, they just cut her up and off to the stores she went. I shudder to think of all the drugs and crap in meat at the average super market.

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

$1200 in steaks? Really? That must be the Ruth's Chris Steaks to get that price. And even then, a good deer will only give you at most, 20# of good steaks - the back straps (New York Steaks). And 20# is really pushing it. So $60/pound for the backstraps? Really? And less than $20 for your deer? Did you shoot it in the back yard? A package of freezer paper and tape will run you $10. So you only spent $10 on gas, ammo/arrows, orange vest/camo? 

Well, good on ya if that's the case. You are the EXTREME exception in the world of hunting. EXTREME and I applaud you for what you are doing. The rest of us, however, spend far more on our venison than the equivilent cuts of beef would ever cost.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread has taken multiple turns.

I chalk it up that my 'cost' for the elk/venison is purely the meat locker/butchering cost. Gas, Tag, Equipment, etc. all that is a sunk cost attributed to the recreation - equivalent of the guys going to pebble beach and paying the greens fees. Whether I harvest an animal or not those costs are going to be there. 

At that point my cost for my elk this year, on a per lb basis, was much cheaper than burger, let alone the equivalent cuts of beef. So the Elk is a significantly cheaper option.

Now if someone in January says I am sick of paying 2.89lb for beef so I am going hunting to fill up the freezer...that's where the $/lb would be outrageous.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Only spent $50 on deer prep? You must be better than I am then. It takes that much to gas my explorer to go hunting. And I'm in a couple of bills in ammo each year to stay proficient on my shooting skills. What do tags cost? Hunting clothing? Day off work to go? All the other gear I have for hunting that gets no use the rest of the year? If you own a wheeler? Sure, by the time my butcher knife hits the deer and it gets packaged, I'm only in $20 for butcher paper and tape. But I spend FAR more than that to get the deer ready to butcher. It is there where my wife and I made a pact - She won't count the cost per pound on my venison, and I won't count it for her home grown vegetables. Because the very real answer to either question is out of whack if we are honest with ourselves.


Nope, you are wrong my friend. I also have a massive garden and I save big money with that as well.
Here is how you do it, don't get caught up in the emotions of what you are doing. Take hunting. I drive to work and on the way back I stop and scout, no gas burned on the scouting.
Box of bullets lasts me a long time because I don't target shoot with a high priced gun like a deer riffle. I shoot the AR-15 or my .22 Mag for that.
As for the clothing and gear, that will last a LONG time if you take care of it and don't have to keep up with all the "new" camo designs. Last time I checked the woods always look the same so I don't need new camo. Acctually if you want good came make it yourself.

I think my tag was 40 bucks and the only other thing I got was some insoles for my boots, got them for elk hunting really but we can through them in with the deer expense.
Now for the days I hunt I will be burning extra gas but because I'm only hunting 20 mins. away that is only about 5 bucks a day in gas so say 30 bucks in gas total.

Ok, I'm up to about 80 bucks if it takes me till the last day to shoot a deer. Ok so I'll be a little over my $50 mark but still way cheaper than buying beef. 
Garden is simple, give yourself a $30 budget each year, you can't help but save money!!

You can do it if you just don't get the I wants!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm with DallanC. I spend an average of $300 a year on hunting with gas, ammo, food, freezer bags, and permits all for two elk and a deer. Adds up nicely if you ask me.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I think this could go on and on. What it's worth and what it costs really depends on a lot of personal circumstances. 

For example the last hunt I went on I took the whole family. I took the RV, ATV's, bought a ton of food, fuel, and so on. If there had been no hunt that weekend would I have taken the family camping anyway? Maybe or maybe not but I do know that we held off on an earlier trip in anticipated of this one. My dad and I hunted hard while the rest of the family mostly stayed at camp shooting soda cans with BB guns and rode up and down the roads on ATV's. So how much of my total trip cost do I allocate to pure outdoor recreation and how much goes to the cost of the meat harvested? That would be a tough question to ask myself.

Last year my dad was laid off and for the first time in my life we hunted for meat. We were lucky and killed two elk and he wouldn't have made it through the winter without that meat. We took a tent, loaded up the truck with food that was already in the pantry, and headed out with gear we already owned. It really was a cheap trip.

There is a recreational element to hunting but I think in some cases we blur the lines of the real cost. If we turn the hunt into more than a hunt, it's also an outdoor outing that we do in our lives anyway then can we say the whole cost of the trip was really for just a hunt?

How about shooting? Do you all shoot year round for the sole purpose of hunting? I know I shoot recreationally as well. I own guns and shoot them year round and have never taken them on a hunt. My point is some of the hunt is recreation. Recreation we would do and costs we would incur whether we had a tag in our pocket or not. We simply combine them.

If beef didn't come in the super market but you had to travel to hubs to buy it would you drive there and straight back or would you drag the boat along and hit a lake or two while your out? Again a personal thing that only each individual can answer.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

DallanC said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely agree with what Springville Shooter said - the value of hunting is in the experience and all that. So when hunters say they do it to provide food for the family, well, the reality of hunting as an economically advantageous way of feeding the family went away a couple of decades ago.
> ...


I agree, I know I save money on hunting and fishing. My brother on the other hand bought a brand new bow and all the bells and wistles, me I got a used one for 150 bucks. It all depends on how you do it. I have learned than success comes from skill, times in the woods and luck. Not from stuff, you need a gun or bow that will last a lifetime if you keep it in good condition and then ammo, if you are sure of your shots you won't need much ammo either. I'm still on the same case of steel shot # 6's that I got 4 years ago!!Aim small miss small!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> $1200 in steaks? Really? That must be the Ruth's Chris Steaks to get that price. And even then, a good deer will only give you at most, 20# of good steaks - the back straps (New York Steaks). And 20# is really pushing it. So $60/pound for the backstraps? Really? And less than $20 for your deer? Did you shoot it in the back yard? A package of freezer paper and tape will run you $10. So you only spent $10 on gas, *ammo/arrows, orange vest/camo*?
> 
> Well, good on ya if that's the case. You are the EXTREME exception in the world of hunting. EXTREME and I applaud you for what you are doing. The rest of us, however, spend far more on our venison than the equivilent cuts of beef would ever cost.


You mean you buy everything new every year? My stuff is like 10 years old, also get your gear in the spring when it is on sale!!! I got a bunch of arrows last year for $1.50 each!!! Broadheads where 5 bucks for 4 of them!! Got me a really good flashlight for 10 bucks. I think for a lot of guys buying new gear for the season is part of the fun in hunting, that is fine but just know that it isn't the way it has to be for everyone. Even the place I hunt is determined on what is on the way to work!! You gotta make a budget and stick to it, if you can't get it this year then wait till next year and just go without. lot of times by the time next year comes you'll have forgoten what it was that you needed so bad!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

gitterdone81 said:


> This thread has taken multiple turns.
> 
> I chalk it up that my 'cost' for the elk/venison is purely the meat locker/butchering cost. Gas, Tag, Equipment, etc. all that is a sunk cost attributed to the recreation - equivalent of the guys going to pebble beach and paying the greens fees. Whether I harvest an animal or not those costs are going to be there.
> 
> ...


You said what I was trying to say...only a lot better and shorter. I would just add it depends on the individual. Some only camp to hunt and so on. Most of us combine vacation and hunting.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My hat goes off to you guys that hunt on the cheap. Growing up, that was the ticket all the way. I understand all that. I use the rifle that my Dad handed down to me, and got a great deal on ammo several years ago, and have not bought any new since. I have my "hunting clothes" that were purchased - many second hand - when Reagan was living in the White House. I understand all that. The killer for me, living in the Salt Lake valley is the gas. I guess the three-day hunt is a plus there, because there aren't two weekends to make the trip - so really only driving one weekend drops the gas costs down. If you can effectively hunt on the way to/from work, then thank the God you pray to, for that wonderful blessing. A tank of gas in my rig is $50. I know you guys with the big heavy duty trucks will spend twice that to fill the tank.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> $1200 in steaks? Really? That must be the Ruth's Chris Steaks to get that price. And even then, a good deer will only give you at most, 20# of good steaks - the back straps (New York Steaks). And 20# is really pushing it. So $60/pound for the backstraps? Really?


Ruth's Chris steak house is 1.5 blocks from me right now. I have never seen Venison on their menu. As for the $1200 price, its what I read in Outdoor Life. A quick search on the internet showed this commercial site selling venison:

http://www.underhillfarms.com/products/ ... ducts.html

Their costs vary according to the cut of the meat, but they had this for loin steak:

*Venison Strip Loin or Back Strap (approx 3.5 lbs. average size) $25.00 lb. Add number of lbs. to cart . *

3.5 x $25 = $87 for a single back strap.



> And less than $20 for your deer? Did you shoot it in the back yard? A package of freezer paper and tape will run you $10. So you only spent $10 on gas, ammo/arrows, orange vest/camo?


Very nearly in my backyard yes. It was shot with a smoke pole so 90grns of Pyrodex RS from a 5 year old can, and a single .44 Hornady XTP bullet from a box of 100 I bought 8 or so years ago. The gun itself was a gift, 10 years ago.

We cut up our own deer, and we dont use butcher paper, we vaccum seal our meat. We save up used bags over the year, fill'em back up and re-seal them in the fall. You can get alot of uses out of a single bag if you reseal it close to the edge you cut off.



> Well, good on ya if that's the case. You are the EXTREME exception in the world of hunting. EXTREME and I applaud you for what you are doing. The rest of us, however, spend far more on our venison than the equivilent cuts of beef would ever cost.


Extreme? Hardly. I used to get FREE tags from the state. Mitigation tags... so there was zero cost for the tag itself. Theres alot of people out there with a free mitigation tag, grandpa's .30-06 and a handful of old shells, an old horse, harvesting, then cutting up and processing their own meat... those are the people doing it on the EXTREME cheap.

Prolly more of them like this than you would think.

-DallanC


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I think we can get through the rifle hunt pretty cheap this year. Tags were quite a bit compared to other stuff. Our suburban runs off of CNG, we got most of our orange from my uncle a few years back, we did have to buy some more bullets this year, but that is expected. We butcher our own deer, but this year instead of wrapping them we're gonna vacuum seal them. I'll need to tell my mom about using the bags over again though, smart choice! Food, well you have to eat anyways. Just throw in some more money for the pop and junk food. So, besides the money spent on guns, binocs, and other hunting stuff years ago, I think this year should be pretty cheap.

Btw this is for my dad, me and my brother. I spend ALOT more then everybody in my family every year LOL


Also, like stated above, check out the end of season sales. I know wal-mart has amazing sales. A few years back I bought the Butt Out tool for 1 dollar, I wouldn't have bought it otherwise! 
We also got way cheap orange. I got a vest 75 percent off (10 dollar vest for 2.50) and a few bucks for orange jackets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hunter_orange13 said:


> We butcher our own deer, but this year instead of wrapping them we're gonna vacuum seal them. I'll need to tell my mom about using the bags over again though, smart choice!


Use bigger bags, or if you use a roll use at least 10" of bag. Then when you open the bags, cut just under the old seal. Wash and clean them so they are ready for next year. Re-seal as close to the edge as you can. Every time you use them, you will be loosing .75" to 1" of bag, but you should still get quite a few uses per bag.

-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> My hat goes off to you guys that hunt on the cheap. Growing up, that was the ticket all the way. I understand all that. I use the rifle that my Dad handed down to me, and got a great deal on ammo several years ago, and have not bought any new since. I have my "hunting clothes" that were purchased - many second hand - when Reagan was living in the White House. I understand all that. The killer for me, living in the Salt Lake valley is the gas. I guess the three-day hunt is a plus there, because there aren't two weekends to make the trip - so really only driving one weekend drops the gas costs down. If you can effectively hunt on the way to/from work, then thank the God you pray to, for that wonderful blessing. A tank of gas in my rig is $50. I know you guys with the big heavy duty trucks will spend twice that to fill the tank.


Well the gas is an issue but you have to ask yourself two things. 1 - Do you really use the whole tank or do you take some home? 2 - If you weren't hunting how much gas would you be burning doing other things?

I suppose you use more gas on a hunt but from an accounting perspective and allocating cost you usually can't say the hunt cost you the whole gas bill extra. Maybe the tank cost $50 and you used 3/4 of it on the hunt. That means you are now down to $37.50. If you didn't go hunting you may have used $15 worth of gas anyway doing other activities. Your gas cost for the hunt is now down to $22.50.

I work in the financial sector and I drive my wife nuts with all these numbers floating in my head.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I don't know that I would enjoy hunting much if I was always worried about what I spent or hoarding inches of vacuum bags to save a few dollars.

I'd guess, beyond tags, that hunting costs me 3 or 4 thousand dollars a year. Yes, I'd be spending money on food and gas at home, but I'd also be making more money than I do when I'm gone, so I'd say taking that into account, it's a net negative.

Tp each his own.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I always worry about what I spend....I account for every penny in every activity of life. I don't worry about it ON the hunt but I do before and after. Hell I will do a quick cost analysis in my head before deciding if it's worth driving an extra distance to pay less for groceries. I know how much I have to buy to make the longer trip worth it. I can't help it! Numbers always fill my head like it or not. Like I said it drives my wife nuts.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > My hat goes off to you guys that hunt on the cheap. Growing up, that was the ticket all the way. I understand all that. I use the rifle that my Dad handed down to me, and got a great deal on ammo several years ago, and have not bought any new since. I have my "hunting clothes" that were purchased - many second hand - when Reagan was living in the White House. I understand all that. The killer for me, living in the Salt Lake valley is the gas. I guess the three-day hunt is a plus there, because there aren't two weekends to make the trip - so really only driving one weekend drops the gas costs down. If you can effectively hunt on the way to/from work, then thank the God you pray to, for that wonderful blessing. A tank of gas in my rig is $50. I know you guys with the big heavy duty trucks will spend twice that to fill the tank.
> ...


I like the way you think!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wow, I don't know that I would enjoy hunting much if I was always worried about what I spent or hoarding inches of vacuum bags to save a few dollars.
> 
> I'd guess, beyond tags, that hunting costs me 3 or 4 thousand dollars a year. Yes, I'd be spending money on food and gas at home, but I'd also be making more money than I do when I'm gone, so I'd say taking that into account, it's a net negative.
> 
> Tp each his own.


 :shock: Wow!!! That is my point, it is all about how we like to hunt. I have had more fun in the past few years not buying anything I don't need. I used to buy all kinds of stuff but it never made me kill more animals. I have now come to the conclusion that less is best!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Well the Weather forecast changed again. Rain and snow sat, and Sunday. Big storm coming in on Sunday night into Monday, dropping snow levels down to 6000'
> 
> And I agree with Elkhunter22. I don't think anyone that is a church goer should hunt on Sunday. In fact, it's probably best if you take Saturday off too, it's probably best that you don't archery hunt either.  Jahan, I think you may want to start going to church as well.


That is funny stuff and nobody bit off on it!?!?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wasn't it just last year that we were given two weekends or 8 days to hunt based on the idea that the DWR believed that the harvest would be less when hunters know that they will be able to hunt at least one more day after the opener (the following Saturday), so the hunter would be much less likely to shoot the first horn that he saw? Just one short year later they flipflop! Pretty frustrating!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> I always worry about what I spend....I account for every penny in every activity of life. I don't worry about it ON the hunt but I do before and after. Hell I will do a quick cost analysis in my head before deciding if it's worth driving an extra distance to pay less for groceries. I know how much I have to buy to make the longer trip worth it. I can't help it! Numbers always fill my head like it or not. Like I said it drives my wife nuts.


Good gosh man, that would drive me crazy!!!
Your wife is a very good woman!!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > I always worry about what I spend....I account for every penny in every activity of life. I don't worry about it ON the hunt but I do before and after. Hell I will do a quick cost analysis in my head before deciding if it's worth driving an extra distance to pay less for groceries. I know how much I have to buy to make the longer trip worth it. I can't help it! Numbers always fill my head like it or not. Like I said it drives my wife nuts.
> ...


Yes she is..... I hear she packed out a quarter the first year they dated!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So if you do that much accounting, have you figured in the cost of driving your 4WD all year when a smaller car would be better (cheaper), but you need the 4WD for hunting? How about the added wear and tear on the tires and depreciation to the vehicle from driving a road that has brush scraping both sides of the truck? ;-) 

Hunting is a lifestyle choice as I see it. And one worth paying for. My last Montana hunting trip cost about $2K. But I spent five days with my boys, and my Dad on his last hunting trip. The venison of the three deer I shot mean nothing. It is all gone now. But having my boys and Dad with me - that is with me forever and maybe the best two grand I've ever spent!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> So if you do that much accounting, have you figured in the cost of driving your 4WD all year when a smaller car would be better (cheaper), but you need the 4WD for hunting? How about the added wear and tear on the tires and depreciation to the vehicle from driving a road that has brush scraping both sides of the truck? ;-)
> 
> Hunting is a lifestyle choice as I see it. And one worth paying for. My last Montana hunting trip cost about $2K. But I spent five days with my boys, and my Dad on his last hunting trip. The venison of the three deer I shot mean nothing. It is all gone now. But having my boys and Dad with me - that is with me forever and maybe the best two grand I've ever spent!


That's what it's about. Good times Gary.... Good times!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> So if you do that much accounting, have you figured in the cost of driving your 4WD all year when a smaller car would be better (cheaper), but you need the 4WD for hunting? How about the added wear and tear on the tires and depreciation to the vehicle from driving a road that has brush scraping both sides of the truck? ;-)
> 
> Hunting is a lifestyle choice as I see it. And one worth paying for. My last Montana hunting trip cost about $2K. But I spent five days with my boys, and my Dad on his last hunting trip. The venison of the three deer I shot mean nothing. It is all gone now. But having my boys and Dad with me - that is with me forever and maybe the best two grand I've ever spent!


Nope I don't count the truck or wear and tear towards the hunting cost. I have a large 5th wheel and ATV's. I would have all of that even if I didn't hunt. We have some lake property and we are very much an outdoors family all year long. The truck is too nice for the Utah pinstripes so it gets us to camp from home and that's it. The ATV's and boots do the rest. Besides like I said in a previous post if I wasn't hunting on a particular weekend we would be out recreating in some other way with the same stuff I already have. Of course in more recent times I have purchased hunting equipment that I probably didn't need such as a Badlands pack, spotting scope, binocs, and so on. But those were comfort items that I spent my allowance on. If I didn't buy that stuff I would've spent it on some other recreational item.

Like I said it all depends on personal cirumstances on how you count the cost. If you only camp when you hunt then the costs will be higher for you.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Another few turns and this post may be talking about something crazy such as how many days is acceptable/unacceptable for the hunt.

Number of Hunting Days -> Mormons Can't Hunt -> Keeping the Sabbath day -> Mormon Prophet Hunts -> Invite 2 Mormons to hunt/Fish -> Do you hunt for meat or recreation -> Wild Game cost versus Beef -> Actual vs Opportunity Cost Accounting -> Hunting as a lifestyle and whether the cost is merited ->______________???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great summary. Next topic?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

How about gay unicorns?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> Another few turns and this post may be talking about something crazy such as how many days is acceptable/unacceptable for the hunt.
> 
> Number of Hunting Days -> Mormons Can't Hunt -> Keeping the Sabbath day -> Mormon Prophet Hunts -> Invite 2 Mormons to hunt/Fish -> Do you hunt for meat or recreation -> Wild Game cost versus Beef -> Actual vs Opportunity Cost Accounting -> Hunting as a lifestyle and whether the cost is merited ->______________???


You don't say much my friend, but when you do it's to the point, and I salute you for it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> You don't say much my friend, but when you do it's to the point, and I *salute* you for it.


So what you are saying is that People in the armed forces cannot hunt on Sunday if they have a leader that says they shouldn't because 4 wheelers and trucks cost too much?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I think he's got it!


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

For those who package their own meet I found these Ziplock vacuum bags that are resealable. You buy the pump and bags together then you can buy refill bags. I used last year for my cow elk and they are awesome. Super easy to use and you can wash them and reuse them when you're done. They are little pricey but they last a long time. WalMart has them


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> So if you do that much accounting, have you figured in the cost of driving your 4WD all year when a smaller car would be better (cheaper), but you need the 4WD for hunting? How about the added wear and tear on the tires and depreciation to the vehicle from driving a road that has brush scraping both sides of the truck? ;-)
> 
> Hunting is a lifestyle choice as I see it. And one worth paying for. My last Montana hunting trip cost about $2K. But I spent five days with my boys, and my Dad on his last hunting trip. The venison of the three deer I shot mean nothing. It is all gone now. But having my boys and Dad with me - that is with me forever and maybe the best two grand I've ever spent!


I agree with you on that note!! There is no better way to spend money than doing the things you love with the people you love. I just spent a week in Oregon with the wife and I think the best part was driving around with her. That was nothing but spending money with no meat in return and nothing to show when we got home but I had a great time and will do it again in the spring!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lol this is all just insanity now!!!!
You have to ad vacum bags to the list now!!


----------

